# The Grandpa (Grumpy) Go Dawgs Thread  #15



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we are undefeated and hope is eternal.


----------



## rhbama3

Congrats on the recruits, Dawgs. Y'all got some good ones!


----------



## gacowboy

GO DAWGS for 2014 season !!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs a lot of NEW for the Dawg nation coming!


----------



## KyDawg

Lets just hope they perform and stay out of trouble.


----------



## Silver Britches

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the recruits, Dawgs. Y'all got some good ones!



Thanks! Y'all did okay today, too. 

Nothing like a fresh "GO DAWGS!" thread! 

Can't wait to see this new talent hit the field, boys. I see a lot of guys who look like they'll be able to jump right in. Sony Michel and Nick Chubb look like grown men. WOW! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Horns

Go Dawgs. Here is to a new class!


----------



## KyDawg

Fianlly figured out how to get the title right.


----------



## Silver Britches

I say that's a wonderful new thread title, KyDawg.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, my grankids call me Grumpy.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

That McKenzie kid should start returning punts right off the bat.


----------



## brownceluse

Agree Charlie Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go you hairy dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey deerhuntingdawg, welcome to the Go Dawgs Thread.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I think Rip is taking a long vaction in McRae.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go . . . just can't say it. 


Charlie I PM'd you that info.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go . . . just can't say it.
> 
> 
> Charlie I PM'd you that info.



It's the off season. You can say it and we will still know you don't really mean it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> It's the off season. You can say it and we will still know you don't really mean it.





Robert I've tried, everytime I throw up in my mouf a lil before I can get the "D" word out . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Quack!





Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaalphhhhhhh !!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaalphhhhhhh !!



Like honey!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Robert I've tried, everytime I throw up in my mouf a lil before I can get the "D" word out . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go . . . just can't say it.
> 
> 
> Charlie I PM'd you that info.



I got it thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Goooooooo d . . . d . . . d . . . Urp, gag, puke, swallow . .




I just can't do it . . . Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!! 



Like my Pup friendzzz, well some of ya'll ..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

KyDawg said:


> Hey deerhuntingdawg, welcome to the Go Dawgs Thread.



Thanks. And GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I believe Georgia football is about to get a little more exciting, boys! I am a believer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> I believe Georgia football is about to get a little more exciting, boys! I am a believer!






Geeeeeeeeze ya'll have been sayin this for OVA 30 yrs !!!


Delusional Dwagzzzzzzzz. 

Really and truly, hope ya'll rule the SEC !!!!


Thing about being a GT fan is, we don't expect much, getting our buttzzz kicked by the dwags and bowl games is just part of our season !!


----------



## riprap

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeze ya'll have been sayin this for OVA 30 yrs !!!
> 
> 
> Delusional Dwagzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Really and truly, hope ya'll rule the SEC !!!!
> 
> 
> Thing about being a GT fan is, we don't expect much, getting our buttzzz kicked by the dwags and bowl games is just part of our season !!



A lot of our fans like the off season.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs,,weekend went by to fast


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeze ya'll have been sayin this for OVA 30 yrs !!!
> 
> 
> Delusional Dwagzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Really and truly, hope ya'll rule the SEC !!!!
> 
> 
> Thing about being a GT fan is, we don't expect much, getting our buttzzz kicked by the dwags and bowl games is just part of our season !!



Yes, Quack, it's been a long time, that's for sure. Hard to believe we haven't won another title since then, especially with the talent we've had. Shocking to be honest.

I truly do believe we'll get there and soon. Hopefully this year!

As for us owning Tech, I must say, I have really been enjoying it. 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip Van winkle woke up. In Mcrae.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in McDuffie County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs south of Mt Eagle.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wating on G Day. I might go this year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for page 1 being history


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg

Now it is history Jeff.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. I like grumpy.  Go  Dawgs looking for a new house.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Now it is history Jeff.



Well done Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Saw where a coulple of Vols got into some trouble.


----------



## Silver Britches

Mark Richt has been arrested by a group of Storm Troopers.







More here.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Silver Britches said:


> Mark Richt has been arrested by a group of Storm Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Look, it's the GON lynch mob, we made it!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Look, it's the GON lynch mob, we made it!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


>



Fire the UGA security.


----------



## Silver Britches

The evil one approves!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go Techies that have to work in the chalk mines the next 2 nights . .


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

silver britches said:


> View attachment 775138
> 
> the evil one approves!



lol! Go dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie are y'all snowed in up there? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

No snow here, think it is all gonna be south of us. Just cold weather, was 9 here this morning.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You in line for a lot of OT Jeff, could you let a brother Dawg hold a hundred.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You in line for a lot of OT Jeff, could you let a brother Dawg hold a hundred.



I'm on salary now Charlie I'll just man the command center at the office, but my wife told me a little while a go how much $$ I'm missing out on....  Oh well it works out in the end..... I got a bad feeling about this one it's been a while since we've had a good ice storm... Snp crackle pop!


----------



## KyDawg

Congrat on the promotion, you will make more $ in the long run and have less wear and tear on the body.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you got plenty of milk and bread Jeff. You might want to pick up some sardines and crackers too, if its not to late.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Congrat on the promotion, you will make more $ in the long run and have less wear and tear on the body.



Thats plan and thank you.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Thats plan and thank you.



Will be more wear and tear on the nerves though. At least it was in my case.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Looking like the MON is gonna be ground zero, come on 7am !!!


----------



## riprap

The pines in Glascock will be talking. I heard they just renovating Raley's?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> The pines in Glascock will be talking. I heard they just renovating Raley's?



How bout Dreamland Rip?


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking like the MON is gonna be ground zero, come on 7am !!!



Hey Quack, keep some logs on the fire, and be safe driving home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> The pines in Glascock will be talking. I heard they just renovating Raley's?





Last I heard it was under foreclosure, but having nothing to back that up with ??? 




KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack, keep some logs on the fire, and be safe driving home.





Thanks Charlie !!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> The pines in Glascock will be talking. I heard they just renovating Raley's?



Like Quack said.... Crying Shame!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Mark Richt has been arrested by a group of Storm Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here.
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Guess Darth Vader is tired of mediocre 8-5 seasons too.


----------



## KyDawg

6 should you not be out cutting firewood or something.


----------



## riprap

I hope they don't lose power in McRae.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I hope they don't lose power in McRae.



Hey Rip, did your saw lose power?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip, did your saw lose power?



It has plenty of power, I just haven't cranked it this week.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> It has plenty of power, I just haven't cranked it this week.



Will it cut ice?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the southside of the ATL!


----------



## brownceluse

This place is dead Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Arrrrg, another cold and wet day! Stay warm and dry, Dawgs!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Been a long winter and it aint over yet. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hahira.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in McRae Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

Can't wait to see these guys in Red & Black!

No sound for Nick's video.

Nick Chubb



Sony Michel





Jacob Park


----------



## KyDawg

Chubb looks like Marshall and Gurley combined.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Did you feel the earthquake Jeff?


----------



## riprap

I hope CMR don't start complaining about fast paced offences like some other SEC coaches. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I think they should outlaw the return of missed FG's.


----------



## riprap

I think if you get beat by a team you should get to play them again, wait...


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Did you feel the earthquake Jeff?



Nope I slep right through it.


----------



## brownceluse

Dang Charlie your really slipping with this thread! How bout them Dawgs?!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I think if you get beat by a team you should get to play them again, wait...



I think you should be able to recruit as many players as you can, and if they turn out better than the ones you recruited last year, well tough luck. You can always transfer the less talented ones to one of dem other schools down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Leesburg Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in a Galaxy far away.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell's UGA collar finally wore out today. He came home without it. I will buy him a new one when I am down there next week.


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Odell's UGA collar finally wore out today. He came home without it. I will buy him a new one when I am down there next week.



Yes, Odell must get a new collar soon! 







GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope I can find that exact one Silver.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs long time til 8/30


----------



## KyDawg

Odell bit a guy today cause he had a UT shirt on. Hope he is gonna be okay, them vet bills can get expensive.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Crisp County. Watermelon capital of the world.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is doing okay tonight, we are keeping him sedated, after biting the UT fan.


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Crisp County. Watermelon capital of the world.



 And I don't even like watermelon. 

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Love me some watermelon. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Did you feel the earthquake Jeff?





We sho did Charlie, shook da Luv Shak !!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Silver Britches

Yeah, it's pretty creepy when the ground beneath you shakes. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good riddance JHC. I hate to see idiots throw away oppurtuinty that some kids would die for.


----------



## KyDawg

JHC should have went to one of the SEC Schools that dont suspend until strike 5.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, this time tomorrow I will be in the Piney woods of South Georgia. Home Sweet Home.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, this time tomorrow I will be in the Piney woods of South Georgia. Home Sweet Home.



Pines going to be missing a few branches.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! on this fine Thursday.


----------



## Silver Britches

Good read on Georgia's new ILB coach, Mike Ekeler.

Read it here.

Talk is cheap, but I certainly like what he's saying. 

Snippets from the article.



> — On recruiting: “We’re going to kill it in the state of Georgia.”
> 
> — On his new players: “To me, if we don’t develop into the best linebacking corps in the country, I’ve failed. That’s how I look at it. I’ll throw it out there. That’s just how I’m wired.”
> 
> — On already buying a home in Oconee County: “They’re going to have to take me out of here at gunpoint.”



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Good read and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Just Pruitt and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I think most of the Dawgs around here did go, but where to? 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

If they have been like me they have been working about 75 hours a week! Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs in Hahira


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> If they have been like me they have been working about 75 hours a week! Go Dawgs!



Get that president paper, bro!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the piney woods!


----------



## ClemsonRangers

nice BB win for the dawgs today


----------



## brownceluse

UGA BB is doing quite well didnt see it coming. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Back in Ky now, I miss Georgia already. Go Dawgs. Did get to see Ray Golf this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Thanks for bringing the 70 degree temps down with ya Charlie we needed them.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

For the end of the page go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Thanks for bringing the 70 degree temps down with ya Charlie we needed them.



Got back here and it is cool and windyJeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Me and the kids went down to the river and went swimming today. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

I guess Muddy never had to ban 6 afterall,,, all that was needed was for Bama to lose their last two games of the year and he goes silent..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> I guess Muddy never had to ban 6 afterall,,, all that was needed was for Bama to lose their last two games of the year and he goes silent..... Go Dawgs!



Yep, the Tide got rolled and the 6 went cold!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I guess Muddy never had to ban 6 afterall,,, all that was needed was for Bama to lose their last two games of the year and he goes silent..... Go Dawgs!



He forgot how to type Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Britches said:


> Yep, the Tide got rolled and the 6 went cold!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


 



KyDawg said:


> He forgot how to type Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Georgia.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Crisp County. Yall got a good H.S. baseball team down there this year. Now if yall get some pitchers you eill be good.


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Crisp County. Yall got a good H.S. baseball team down there this year. Now if yall get some pitchers you eill be good.



Yeah, they are pretty good. Went undefeated last year (or was it 2 years ago??? not sure) until the playoffs. We do have one of last year's pitchers (Robert Tyler) pitching for the Dawgs this year and I heard somebody on the team this year is already committed to FSU.

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, spring game getting closer.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs down at ABAC!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Wenona.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs at Lake Seminole.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs atleast preseason baseball started for the braves today.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip I wish I was on Seminole right now.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip I wish I was on Seminole right now.



Leaving Friday afternoon for the weekend.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on a frosty morn on the mountain.......


----------



## greene_dawg

Go Dawgs on the way to the Okefenokee!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

KyDawg said:


> Rip I wish I was on Seminole right now.



Go Dawgs from the banks of seminole, if only i were fishing instead of working


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

And boys is it choppy, looks like the appalachicola bay right now. That reminds me I need some oysters in a bad way. Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> And boys is it choppy, looks like the appalachicola bay right now. That reminds me I need some oysters in a bad way. Go Dawgs



Is it muddy?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!! From chilly Thomson GA!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

riprap said:


> Is it muddy?



I couldn't see the bottom where I normally can in 2-4ft of water where I was at, it was murky


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

I was with in 500 yards of jack wingates landing to their east, its normally really clear when I'm there


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold day in Kentucky.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for 3 day weekends.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I couldn't see the bottom where I normally can in 2-4ft of water where I was at, it was murky



Thanks for the update. Headed down tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg

The catfish like murky water Rip. Stop and get you some mullet guts for bait.


----------



## Hardwoods

riprap said:


> Thanks for the update. Headed down tomorrow afternoon.



Good luck rip.

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go polrbar Dawgs.....!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS on the first day of March


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6


----------



## Silver Britches

Congrats, KyDawg!   You're perfect for the job!

Go Dawgs keeping Bammers and yeller flies in order! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Silver, and Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie there are no more excuses about 6 not being baned. Between you and Muddy it's time ot get it done! Go Dawgs for a fine new Mod!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Thank you Jeff and go Dawgs. Just remember that you created me.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Thank you Jeff and go Dawgs. Just remember that you created me.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Charlie there are no more excuses about 6 not being baned. Between you and Muddy it's time ot get it done! Go Dawgs for a fine new Mod!!!!



Gonna take a lot more than just irritating you to "bane" 6.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna take a lot more than just irritating you to "bane" 6.



You might want to talk to Muddy then he's been in his radar for a long time..... Theres more to it just get with muddy he'll get you up to speed...


----------



## KyDawg

I did say Hi to 6 today and he never responded. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jessup Ga.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Jessup Ga.



And Jones Kitchen! Some of the finest home cooked food around and they have the best sweet tea I have ever drank. Check them out next time you get down that way. They're also HUGE Dawg fans.  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I love fried chicken and sweet tea. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from a cold and icy Ky.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!! Hope ya'll don't lose power KD


----------



## KyDawg

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Go Dawgs!! Hope ya'll don't lose power KD



Me too, it is raining and 30 degrees right now. Fraid it is gonna get rough as the Temperature drops.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Jessup Ga.



Busy at work. Thwuga. Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> He forgot how to type Jeff.



Roll Tide. Enjoy 8-5.


----------



## KyDawg

Watch it 6.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Watch it 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Ow quit that.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I like Ham.


----------



## KyDawg

Getting ready for the ice to turn the power off.


----------



## riprap

Go to all the Dawgs at Lake Seminole. Only seen one FSU flag and it was brand new. Lot's of UGA fans down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you have good luck with the Catfish Rip. Shad gut are good bait too.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I like Ham.



Congrats on the promotion Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks 6. I think.


----------



## brownceluse

Ban him Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Got my eye on him Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Thanks Charlie... If Bama loses a game or two next year which they will he won't be a problem anyway.. He gets awful quiet when they lose..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Doerun Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, ready for some spring football.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Let's slow down these offenses and cut the dead weight. I'm all for the kids!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs, is it September yet?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Let's slow down these offenses and cut the dead weight. I'm all for the kids!



When we gonna fry the catfsih from Seminole Rip?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> When we gonna fry the catfsih from Seminole Rip?



You would be proud of my friend, he caught a mudfish. It did not come aboard though.


----------



## KyDawg

Must have broke the line, hate yall lost him, that some good eating.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs with the walk off win against tech tonight. The freshman pitcher from Cordele had 8 IP, 5K, and 1 walk. Hit 98 on the radar gun a couple times.


----------



## KyDawg

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs with the walk off win against tech tonight. The freshman pitcher from Cordele had 8 IP, 5K, and 1 walk. Hit 98 on the radar gun a couple times.



Doesn't that Kid have a Brother at Crisp County now HW?


----------



## Silver Britches

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs with the walk off win against tech tonight. The freshman pitcher from Cordele had 8 IP, 5K, and 1 walk. Hit 98 on the radar gun a couple times.



Remember, we run this state! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Always good when you beat the Bugs.


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> Doesn't that Kid have a Brother at Crisp County now HW?



Yep. Stewart Tyler. He is a lefty.


----------



## Silver Britches

UGA Spring Football Primer

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Godogs.


----------



## KyDawg

That's better 6.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like Q Hicks is now a TE. AJ Turman gets his chance to shine this spring. Bobo feels Gurley ain't giving it 100%.


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like Q Hicks is now a TE. AJ Turman gets his chance to shine this spring. Bobo feels Gurley ain't giving it 100%.



I saw that, Bobo said Gurley needed to suck it up and go. I like that.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Never did get an invite to Rip's catfish fry.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs are awful Quiet. Go Dawgs.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs, ready for the season


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS! Ready for spring practice


----------



## KyDawg

Hate BB, but UGA did beat LSU today, does Pete still play for them?


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Unadilla.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Scooterville Georgia.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Early County.


----------



## KyDawg

Where all the Dawgs at?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, snowing up here right now.


----------



## Hardwoods

What happened to brown?

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Brown is AWOL. Rip too.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell dont like this snow, he wants to come inside.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Brown is AWOL. Rip too.



Go Dawgs! We scared of the new mod.


----------



## KyDawg

I was beginning to worry bout Brown and Rip. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Welcome back brown and rip!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend my fellow Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

You too Silver. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Need to be fishing or something tomorrow.


----------



## Silver Britches

Good morning Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Need to be fishing or something tomorrow.



Catfish should be tearing it up Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Georgia.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs on a wet day in Thomson, GA


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Wenona.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Catfish should be tearing it up Rip.



You better get down here so we can fish. No cut bait, trot lines or roostertails. Crappie at West Point. Looks like it's going to be a couple more weeks to get right.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs double cashing stipend checks.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> You better get down here so we can fish. No cut bait, trot lines or roostertails. Crappie at West Point. Looks like it's going to be a couple more weeks to get right.



You are very mean to catfish Rip.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in the jail house.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. All the people piling on will be cheering for these players in the next coupla years.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. All the people piling on will be cheering for these players in the next coupla years.


 

True dat!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs on another cold day in Thomson. When does spring start again?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Our discipline policy has punished us enough. Let the dumb idiots play. They aren't there for college anyway.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Fire CMR for letting this get out.


----------



## riprap

A big part of the process is for law enforcement to be on the same page with the head football coach. Ask for ID, run a check to see if he is a student, make sure he is not on the football team and if he is check with the coach to see how valuable they are and what to do with them.


----------



## KyDawg

We have not figured that out yet Rip. The good thing about that process is that if it is a player you want to move to make scholarship room, you can tell the cop to cuff him and stuf him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, Odell is howling tonight. I told him he could not go to South Georgia with me.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, Odell is howling tonight. I told him he could not go to South Georgia with me.



Just hide your checkbook if you drive through Athens. Go Dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Just hide your checkbook if you drive through Athens. Go Dogs.



Kinda like you hide your scholarship if you are in T-Town.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Kinda like you hide your scholarship if you are in T-Town.



The parting gifts are nice and you get a free ride to a local junior college. If you do well then you can come back.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Freddie Gilbert was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lowndes County.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wow, Mercer beat Duke !!!  Go Bearzzzzzz !!


----------



## KyDawg

Yep Quack, we all pulling for Mercer now. Go Mercer beat UT.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOORNING, DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to finish up thier taxes.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs pretty weekend in Hahira


----------



## KyDawg

Wish somebody would kick some Dawgs and wake them up. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Spring practice is going on, we need a little Go Dawg chatter in here.


----------



## KyDawg

You got to to be a Dawg 24 hours a day 365 days a year.


----------



## Matthew6

Dogs go


----------



## Silver Britches

Hope our MIA Dawgs are okay!

Feels good outside right now! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in South Georgia. I will be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dogs


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in South Georgia. I will be there in 2 weeks.



Where abouts south ga? Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Where abouts south ga? Go Dawgs



I wont be far from you bruiser, I will be in Moultrie for a few days.


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a safe trip, KyDawg! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Dawgs Go.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a not so spring like day in Kentucky.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs looking into next week for some fishing weather.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

KyDawg said:


> I wont be far from you bruiser, I will be in Moultrie for a few days.



Give me a shout when your down, love to meet ya, I pass they moultrie occasionally


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

And go Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Give me a shout when your down, love to meet ya, I pass they moultrie occasionally



Will do and Go Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs looking into next week for some fishing weather.



Not a good day for fishing on the coast, it was so windy the swimming pool was white capping. Can't imagine what the gulf was like today. Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg

Hey fairhope, wind must be blowing everywhere. It was hitting bout 40mph up here today. Go Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> Hey fairhope, wind must be blowing everywhere. It was hitting bout 40mph up here today. Go Dawgs.



It was gusting pretty good this afternoon, good ole north wind bringing in some cold air tonight. Must be that global warming thing they talk about. Gulf waves were just rolling with the tide.


----------



## KyDawg

It is an ill wind that blows no good. Or summpin like that.


----------



## Silver Britches

Windy last night and this morning too! VERY windy last night, woke up with limbs and moss all in the yard. 

Feels good, though! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> Not a good day for fishing on the coast, it was so windy the swimming pool was white capping. Can't imagine what the gulf was like today. Roll Tide



I was catching some white bass yesterday bout 630 pm. Then it snowed on me. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Okay Brown you been gone long enough, time for you to show up. The Go Dawgs thread aint the same without you. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Brown too busy making money now, I think he getting rich. Most Dawgs do.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is howling tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Headed South in 6 days. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Guess we gonna have to get a search party to find Brown.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Guess we gonna have to get a search party to find Brown.



Yep! 

Who knows, he might of hit the lottery and is sun bathing on some remote island somewhere, probably the island of Fiji.  I hear it's a beautiful place there, Dawg.

GO DAWGS! for our MIA Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> Guess we gonna have to get a search party to find Brown.



He seems like a nice young man.


----------



## KyDawg

He may be in Florida for Spring break.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip been kinda scarce lately too.


----------



## Buck Roar

Sorry I haven't been posting on here lately. Keep forgetting to scroll down here. Anybody going to G-Day.
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs


----------



## Buck Roar

Go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

Have a great night, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

It is great to be headed to The State next week. Go Dawgs and Brown wherever you are.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip must be frying catfish tonight.


----------



## Buck Roar

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm ready to get last years bad taste outta my mouth. C'mon football season!
























GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Good footage Silver. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in South Georgia. Gonna go from one end of The State to the other next week.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in South Georgia. Gonna go from one end of The State to the other next week.



You have a safe trip, Dawg! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! I am all packed up and ready to go south. I will be in the Red Dodge Dakota with Bulldawg tag on front.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in the pollen covered piney woods.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the piney woods of South Georgia.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from a kinda wet South Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

I hope Ky loses tomorrow night.


----------



## riprap

The crappie are on fire Ky. Did you bring your rod and reel?


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Nitram4891

This thread still exists??!?!??!   Go Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> This thread still exists??!?!??!   Go Jackets!



And Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!! Wow this place is dead!


----------



## KyDawg

Where you been Brown?


----------



## KyDawg

Good to see you back. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

G-Day This Saturday @ 1PM

Can't wait to see the talent and speed that we should have!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!  Go Charlie !!!  Safe travels bro !!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend Dawgs and trolls! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Happy weekend to all and roll tidezzzzzz


----------



## gacowboy

Go Bubba Watson and Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg

6 we dont need no Tide talk on here. They are 0 and 2 in thier last 2 games.


----------



## Silver Britches

After watching yesterdays G-Day game, I think we're going to be just fine in the QB department! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy Monday, guys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Happy Monday, guys!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



And Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold and wet day in Kentucky.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on a cold and wet day in Kentucky.



It's not cold, but it's raining here in south Georgia. Real nasty!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready for winter.


----------



## Buck Roar

Go Dawgs! Any fellow Gon dawgs at G-Day. Me and my dad were. Defense looks  good and so does Hutson Mason.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! on page 9


----------



## KyDawg

We will clost this one before
kickoff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Been awhile . . . BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide page 9.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on my 44th anniversary.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on my 44th anniversary.



Again, Happy Anniversary! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on my 44th anniversary.



Happy Anniversary Charlie and tell your bride as well! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, thanks Jeff, call me sometime.


----------



## brownceluse

Will do Charlie!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs and Happy Easter


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ashburn Georgia.


----------



## Buck Roar

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs at the rocket.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs everywhere.



Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs!



Thank you! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Enjoy your Saturday, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

You dwagzzzzzz are slacking !!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> You dwagzzzzzz are slacking !!!!


 
8-5 seasonzzzz will cauzzzzze that. Roll Tidezzzzzzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> 8-5 seasonzzzz will cauzzzzze that. Roll Tidezzzzzzz.






OUCH !!! Roll Tidezzzzzzz !!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs new baby in.the house havent been on in a while, can't wait for august


----------



## ClemsonRangers

better tie down the dawg and hunker, supposed to be some bad weather Tues/Wed


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!

Only 124 days until it's tee'd up between the hedges.


----------



## Buck Roar

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Only 124 days until it's tee'd up between the hedges.



Oh yeah!! can't wait!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hope the bad weather missed you, Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs gentlemen!


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs gentlemen!



Well look what the cat dragged in!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Well look what the cat dragged in!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Poor cat. Roll Tide.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> Poor cat. Troll Tide.



Troll Tide! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs Charlie.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Thinking of you KyDawg. Get well soon, brother!

KyDawg is a DGD! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hate to hear your under the weather Charlie! Go Dawgs brother!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs won the SEC softball tournament title tonight. They look like they're going to be a hand full in the NCAA tournament.

To our Dawg up in Kentucky...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

l can honestly say this will be the first time I've ever said it, but just for Charlie . . get well soon brother and . . .







GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I feel all nasty now, think I'll go take a shower.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgzzzzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Roll Tidezzzzz !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

You dwagzzz are slackin !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> You dwagzzz are slackin !!!


Itzzzz that timezzzz of the year. Charlie better get well soonzzzz. Go Dawgzzzz. (Meezzzzzneed a shower too). Roll TidezzZZZZZZ. 



Get well Charlie and hurry back.


----------



## riprap

go dogs


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

To our dearest trolls, I haven't posted because I have been on a fishing trip!  Thanks for keeping things trolling! I mean rolling! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!



Go dogzzzzzzz and hurry back Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



   

Hope all is well, Dawg!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend Dawgs! Same to the trolls! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs in bacon town.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Where my Dawgs at?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Where my Dawgs at?
> 
> GO DAWGS!



They're still in the dog house until Saban decides to let them out.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There he is!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Nothing like a good o'l glass of sweet tea! Especially on this beautiful hot day.

Glad to see my Dawgs! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bpruitt

The Dawgs are what keeps college FB classy and I 'm an AU fan as far as whuppins go(hear that Bammer?) if not let me know.. GO BG Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

There are a lot of DGD's on here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip, caught any catfish lately?


----------



## riprap

Caught some trout the other day. All our stores around here seem to be out of livers.


----------



## Silver Britches

Have y'all seen the video of Gurley riding a skateboard out in California? 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs looking forward to a good season!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs looking forward to a good season!





KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Georgia.



Hey Dawg!

I know I am ready for some college football!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Giggity, giggity, giggity... GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Silver Britches said:


> Giggity, giggity, giggity... GO DAWGS!



Well said, sir!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs gettin fancy with their Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend guys! All of you trolls too!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Gentlemen! Hope everyone is doing well I'll see y'all later on!


----------



## KyDawg

Good to hear from you Brown. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Randell Godfrey was a DGD.


----------



## Silver Britches

Kickoff will be here before you know it. For now, let us enjoy these stress free days. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope Richt keeps enough around to field a football team this year! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

You dwagzzz are slackin !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> You dwagzzz are slackin !!!



Good thing that Charliezzzzz back. Silver Britchezzzzz is keeping it going too.


----------



## Nitram4891

Richt has lost control of the team...again.


----------



## brownceluse

Gentlemen Go Dawgs! I've been doing some time for some things from my past, but it's great to be back home with family! I have missed this place to so these Go Dawgs threads wont be idle anymore!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope to see you here more often Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Sadly, that Cheez-its Bowl bid is looking more of a possibility every day! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Americus!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hey Dawg. Is this you? Link 

Have a great weekend, sir. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Wish we could skip next month. I'm ready for some college football! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Half way home Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Football will be here before you know it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Here's a fun game from last year! #6 LSU vs #9 Georgia 2013. This is the full game and in HD, so if you have issues playing it you'll need to adjust to a lower quality. Turn up the volume and enjoy this all over again!





GO DAWGS!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs


----------



## Hut2

Two Good RecruitsToday!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Nice deer Hut. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hut2

Thanks Kydawg! Sure Looking Forward To Seeing Our Dawgs ThiS Yr!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Folkz starting to get fired UP again, really looking forward to another amazing GT season . .


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Folkz starting to get fired UP again, really looking forward to another amazing GT season . .



Why yes, I am too! 

Happy Father's Day to all of you! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

2 1/2 more months !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I am ready for some football.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Cool weather and college foosball !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down south.


----------



## KyDawg

Where all the Dawgs at?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wherever yall are.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Been working a lot Charlie...... Hope things are going well up your way. Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs. The vols suck.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend my fellow Dawgs! 

Kickoff will be here before you know it. Enjoy these stress free days while ya can. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

6 is coming around. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Somebody hacked 6's account !!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tidezzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

6 is a confused person.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm ready for college football and deer hunting season! I'm ready to hit the woods! I do want cooler weather, though. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We still got a long hot summer to go Silver.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder where Rip is. He must be jugging for catfish.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Getting 5 inches of snow right now here in south Georgia! Brrrrrrrrr! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Been awhile , BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been awhile , BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!



Roll Tidezzzzzzzz z zzzzzzz z


----------



## Unicoidawg

Got drew for the first gun season up in Iowa boys!!!!! Looks like I'll be watching the SECCG up north whoever is playing in it this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Unicoidawg said:


> Got drew for the first gun season up in Iowa boys!!!!! Looks like I'll be watching the SECCG up north whoever is playing in it this year.





You gonna do a LFTT ??


----------



## Silver Britches

Unicoidawg said:


> Got drew for the first gun season up in Iowa boys!!!!! Looks like I'll be watching the SECCG up north whoever is playing in it this year.



Seen where you mentioned this in the deer hunting section a while back. That's awesome news! Well, for you any way. 

Hope you kill a big one. No doubt you'll have a blast. Take plenty of pics/video to share as well.

Maybe even yell a few "GO DAWGS!" for us while you're there.


----------



## KyDawg

Good deal BJ.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller County.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs in hahira


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Barney.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogzzzz


----------



## Silver Britches

I sure hope we'll have that Junk Yard Dawg mentality on defense this year! Got to get after it! We've been too soft!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!! Not much longer now.......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Crisp County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a stormy night in Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Sick em silver!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Hope you have a happy Fourth Jeff. I know you taking the kids somewhere to see some fireworks.


----------



## John Cooper

A drive by GO DAWGS!!!!!! From the mountian


----------



## KyDawg

Where in the world have you been John?


----------



## John Cooper

I have been working 6 days a week...... going in at 2 pm and leaving when ever we get done. ......... it's been rough.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> I have been working 6 days a week...... going in at 2 pm and leaving when ever we get done. ......... it's been rough.



Make it while you can and dont forget to save some of it.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!

Gotta save a little ......lol


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, season getting closer every day.


----------



## Silver Britches

Sure is, Dawg! I hope we'll have enough guys to play on defense! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy Rip, where you been?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Rip, where you been?



Fishing, camping, bike riding, losing a little weight...


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Fishing, camping, bike riding, losing a little weight...



I have lost 50 pounds.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I have lost 50 pounds.



Congrats. I've lost 75 myself. I'm done though. I'm still exercising and eating more stuff like I use to, but maintaining the weight. People were starting to think something was wrong with me. I kind of started to believe them. Maybe between my ears.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I have lost 50 pounds.



39 for me. Go dogs


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Congrats. I've lost 75 myself. I'm done though. I'm still exercising and eating more stuff like I use to, but maintaining the weight. People were starting to think something was wrong with me. I kind of started to believe them. Maybe between my ears.



Congrats To both of you. That's life changing stuff. Do Gogs.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> 39 for me. Go dogs



That's not bad at all. It takes some real discipline to get started. I only started out wanting to lose about 30. I guess my body didn't know what to do without two fast food meals a day.


----------



## brownceluse

I lost about 70 67 to be exact but have put back on about 35.  It's very hard to stick with it. My work schedule changed and it has been a battle ever since, but reading this has gotten me fired up again. The wife and I were doing cross fit about 4 to 5 times a week. Thanks for the motivation gentlemen! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I lost about 70 67 to be exact but have put back on about 35.  It's very hard to stick with it. My work schedule changed and it has been a battle ever since, but reading this has gotten me fired up again. The wife and I were doing cross fit about 4 to 5 times a week. Thanks for the motivation gentlemen! Go Dawgs!



My weight loss started when my work got slow. When your on the go and busy, the easy thing to do is hit the drive thru. I've done it too many times and am sure to repeat history. 

I pull my kids in a trailer with my bike on the silver comet trail about 15 to 20 miles at least 3 times a week. When I'm by myself I try to do around 40 miles. Doing that with some discipline eating will make the pounds disappear. Like I said, it's about impossible to do that when your busy with work.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> My weight loss started when my work got slow. When your on the go and busy, the easy thing to do is hit the drive thru. I've done it too many times and am sure to repeat history.
> 
> I pull my kids in a trailer with my bike on the silver comet trail about 15 to 20 miles at least 3 times a week. When I'm by myself I try to do around 40 miles. Doing that with some discipline eating will make the pounds disappear. Like I said, it's about impossible to do that when your busy with work.



Yeah work has been crazy the last 6 months. 12 to 16 hour days have consumed my life but I could still have been eating better.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> My weight loss started when my work got slow. When your on the go and busy, the easy thing to do is hit the drive thru. I've done it too many times and am sure to repeat history.
> 
> I pull my kids in a trailer with my bike on the silver comet trail about 15 to 20 miles at least 3 times a week. When I'm by myself I try to do around 40 miles. Doing that with some discipline eating will make the pounds disappear. Like I said, it's about impossible to do that when your busy with work.


I do 4 miles in an hour on an elevated treadmill 5 days a week. I cut out sugar. Lift 3 days at the gym. Wife is. Lousy cook and so am I. So I just grab salads or eat sensibly for dinner. Take my 13 year old son with me too. He's getting after it too and putting that new found testosterone to good use building some muscle. Drink water all day. Nothing else. Got rid of all soda. The kids hated me for a while but now are used to water and lowfat milk.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> I do 4 miles in an hour on an elevated treadmill 5 days a week. I cut out sugar. Lift 3 days at the gym. Wife is. Lousy cook and so am I. So I just grab salads or eat sensibly for dinner. Take my 13 year old son with me too. He's getting after it too and putting that new found testosterone to good use building some muscle. Drink water all day. Nothing else. Got rid of all soda. The kids hated me for a while but now are used to water and lowfat milk.



I have drank 100's of gallons of sweet tea in my life and have went 100% water, with the exception of v8 juice and the occasional apple or orange juice at breakfast. I can't stand diet sodas and that aspartame is real bad for you anyway I hear. I won't even eat or drink anything with that in it.


----------



## KyDawg

My weight loss had been diet and health based. No salt, nothing fried, cut carbs down and beer out completely. I sure do miss my beer.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for the legends that are no longer with us.


----------



## Silver Britches

Not much longer, boys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

trollintrollintrollin . . BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hey there Quaky!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> Hey there Quaky!





Hiya SB, 'bout ready for some cool weather and college football !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I smell a Bama bean lurking! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs.






Are you drunk/high ?? No No:



Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you drunk/high ?? No No:
> 
> 
> 
> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!



Gotta throw them nasty mutzzzzzzz a bone once in a while. RTR.


----------



## Silver Britches

Rise and shine, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

<p></p>

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

It is football weather up here allready. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> It is football weather up here allready. Go Dawgs!



Would have been a nice day for that.


----------



## fairhopebama

Go Tide and Roll Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Widh Rip had been with me Saturday, we caught 41 catfish on Lake Barkley. We had a new kind of stink bait that they loved.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawg is tearing up them catfish up air in Kentucky! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! 42 days til game day.


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm ready!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs! 42 days til game day.



We got 42 days to close this one out. Brown and I used to do that much in one night. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> We got 42 days to close this one out. Brown and I used to do that much in one night. Go Dawgs.





Free bump from ya GT budzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Free bump from ya GT budzzzzzzz !!!



and bammer zzz.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We got 42 days to close this one out. Brown and I used to do that much in one night. Go Dawgs.



This one has been around way too long,,,,,,, Let me know when your ready  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

The closer we get to kick off, the more concerned I am becoming. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> The closer we get to kick off, the more concerned I am becoming.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



It is that way every year for me. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope we'll have enough players to field a football team this year, Charlie! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Sheridan picked them to win the SEC, that's probably a kiss of death.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This is gonna be the dwagzzzzz year !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be the dwagzzzzz year !!!



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be the dwagzzzzz year !!!



Hope you are right Quack.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tidezzzzzz.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dawson Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We need to close this one before kickoff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs, slap eat up with the football withdrawals


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Be glad when the season starts, maybe it will breathe some life into this thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is howling at that old coon again tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Ready for some football.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Old Winchesters said:


> Ready for some football.... Go Dawgs!



They wont start until we close this old thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Getting closer boyzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting closer boyzzzzzzzz !!!



Sure is Dr. Luv! Sure is! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dove season and college football = my favorite time of year!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting closer boyzzzzzzzz !!!



Yes it izzzzzzzz. Roll Tidezzzz and dogs go.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Southwest Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm still up, so I'll give another Go Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we got some work to do before kickoff.


----------



## Da Possum

Dawgs?


----------



## Da Possum

ruff ruff


----------



## KyDawg

hdm03 said:


> ruff ruff



Pretty weak hd.


----------



## brownceluse

Mmm Hmm Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hey mutt budzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy Quack. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey mutt budzzzzzzz !!!!





GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum

KyDawg said:


> Pretty weak hd.



I know; my heart really wasn't into it......


Go Falcons!!!


----------



## riprap

Eye wreckin is a good dawg.


----------



## Silver Britches

Hope he lasts, Rip! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ . . . SWAT !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Evening quackzzzz and dogzzzzz. Roll tidezzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from down on Lake Okeechobe.


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOOOO DAWWWWWWWGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Safe travelz Charlie !! Gimme a holla when you come back thru mid Ga.


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend everyone!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

In Daytona now.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs in hahira


----------



## KyDawg

Back in Moultrie, go Dawgs and Packers.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up in north Georgia. It is nice to be able to say that.


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy Monday everybody! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ClemsonRangers

now, i wear a georgia hat during the week that yall play slurrier, random dawg fans bark at me from across the store, what is the acceptable response?


----------



## Silver Britches

ClemsonRangers said:


> now, i wear a georgia hat during the week that yall play slurrier, random dawg fans bark at me from across the store, what is the acceptable response?



Simply tip your hat and holler back GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We got to go to finish this one in three weeks.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the state.


----------



## KyDawg

I am back in the bluegrass, and I miss Georgia already.


----------



## Silver Britches

Another hot and rainy day in southeastern Georgia! Love the rain, hate the heat!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Got an AWESOME verbal commit today from Trenton Thompson, a huge DT from Albany!  More info here.

I say it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

He will be good on Silver. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I meant to bring a jar full of gnats back with me from South Georgia, but I forgot them.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> I meant to bring a jar full of gnats back with me from South Georgia, but I forgot them.



Bout how many jars you want, Dawg? I can send you all you want.  How 'bout skeeters? Would ya like a couple jars of them, too? All for free! 

And another for the night...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for Silver's pet gnats and muskeeters.


----------



## Silver Britches

17 more days to kick off! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Unicoidawg

It's almost time boys........ How's things up in the pasture Charlie?? GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Read on Saturdays down south merit hall is medically ineligible


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for a bone dry pasture.


----------



## KyDawg

Go DAWGS! The season is almost here.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont think we will close this one before kickoff, but I will try.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Thursday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Got to wake Brown and Rip up. Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Football weather here this morning.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Football weather here this morning.



The topwater bite was off the chain today.


----------



## Silver Britches

Hand off to Gurley...there's a hole...Gurley right up the middle and there he goes. Just like that...80 yards for the score. Dawgs lead 6 to nothing!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks for the play by play Silver.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening 6


----------



## Silver Britches

Gonna be hard to close this one in time, Dawg! I did what I could and will continue to do so. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

For all our MIA DAWGS...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> Gonna be hard to close this one in time, Dawg! I did what I could and will continue to do so.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



We just need Brown in here for one night. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> We just need Brown in here for one night. Go Dawgs!



I hope Brownie is doing well.

Oh, Gurley just scored again! 14-0 Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope Odell dont howl tonight.


----------



## Unicoidawg

GO DAWGS!!! I hate orange........


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Unicoi, I used to hate Orange when they were relevant.


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> Hey Unicoi, I used to hate Orange when they were relevant.



Oh no........ I mean all orange. UF, UT, Texas, Awwbarn, Syracuse, Clem's son, and any others I forgot too mention.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> I hope Brownie is doing well.
> 
> Oh, Gurley just scored again! 14-0 Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!






Ya'll must be playing GT . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Middle Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go dawgs down in Moultrie!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs over in Lagrange.


----------



## KyDawg

Just go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Trying to get there.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like Silver and I gonna have to finish this work.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS trying to finish off a thread!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

ONLY 294 posts to closing time!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Can't wait to see what we've got this year. I see a lot of players getting top play this year. This will be good for the future.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs had a good scrim tonight in Sanford stadium. http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/081514aaa.html 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend Dawgs and trolls!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Football and hunting season. Hopefully cooler weather, too! Can't wait!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

What do you call a Good Looking Woman at Ga Tech? Visitor! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I hear Nick Saban and Lane Kiffin are really hitting it off. Just check out this photo from the Alabama Media Guide. Nick has even nicknamed Lane "Hello Kiffey". 







GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Q: Did you hear about the power outage at Georgia Tech recently?

A: Thirty students were stuck on the escalator for three hours. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Ready for some football, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Q: Whats the difference between Georgia Tech and cheerios? 

A: One belongs in a bowl. The other doesn't! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Q: Did you hear that Georgia Tech's football team doesn't have a website? 

A: They can't string three "Ws" together. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

283 to go!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

How do you stop a Uga cheerleader from biting her nails?  Make her wear shoes.


----------



## Matthew6

How many Uga football players does it take to eat an armadillo?
3. 1 to eat and 2 to watch for cars.


----------



## Matthew6

How do you break a Uga players finger?  Punch him in the nose.


----------



## Matthew6

Why did the Uga player marry a cow? He had to.


----------



## Matthew6

How did the Uga player die while drinking milk?  The cow fell on him.


----------



## KyDawg

Ha HA


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

6 upset cause Bamer got a losing streak going. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready for some football.


----------



## KyDawg

Brown needs to give me countdown.


----------



## KyDawg

This thread needs to be taken out of it's misery.


----------



## KyDawg

It has been around longer than fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe 6 will help us close it.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Maybe 6 will help us close it.



Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

That's the way to roll 6. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We might make it Silver. Wonder where Rip is.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

Go Dawgs on Sept 13th!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Mr. Charlie and I might have different viewzzzz on da foosball, but he's a DGD !!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

ClemsonRangers said:


> Go Dawgs on Sept 13th!



GO DAWGS!!!! August 30th and Sept. 13......


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Unicoidawg said:


> GO DAWGS!!!! August 30th and Sept. 13......





Hopeful/delusional dwagzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Clemson Ranger even helping us out. Thanks Ranger. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks 6. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Them UGA jokes Matthew told were like the Mojave Desert. Dry! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Don't ever do stand up, Matthew! Stick to trolling! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6

What do you call a Uga grad participating in a BCS title game?

A referee. 

Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

What do you call a top recruit who just dumped Bama for Athens. Smart


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, welcome Mr Ledbetter.


----------



## KyDawg

Fixing to rain here. We need it bad.


----------



## KyDawg

Come on Dawgs we need 250 before kickoff.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Brasstown Ball.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the swamp.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> What do you call a top recruit who just dumped Bama for Athens. Smart



  

Ouch! Matthew is going to have to be admitted to the GON Burn Facility after that one! 

Only 245 to go! We got this! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



Well said, sir! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Only 242 more to go. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## KyDawg

Good un Silver. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We are getting there.


----------



## Matthew6

Silvers wearing it out. Go Dawgs in KY.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all over the world!


----------



## Matthew6

Another free Go Dawgs for the pyre.


----------



## KyDawg

We will take everyone we can get 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## KyDawg

Quack eating a lot of popcorn in here and he aint offered to shar any of it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

UGA's Aaron Murray now #7 for Kansas City gets himself his 1st TD pass on national TV tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Saw that, he looked pretty good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## KyDawg

Go old Dawg QB's.


----------



## KyDawg

I cant eat much popcorn Quack, I am above my salt quota now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I cant eat much popcorn Quack, I am above my salt quota now.





You tried any salt substitute ??


----------



## KyDawg

Yes I have and it is like substituting turkey for pork in bacon.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie at Bentleys.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> Saw that, he looked pretty good.



Did you see this former UGA Dawg kick a 70-yard field goal during practice for the Vikings below?



http://www.fieldstforum.com/2014/08/16/blair-walsh-70-yard-fg/ 

*Blair Walsh 70 Yard FG*

Posted on 08/16/2014 

Did former UGA punter Blair Walsh make a 70 yarder in practice for the Vikings? See for yourself:


Blair Walsh 70 yard field goal in warmups

Published on Aug 16, 2014

Oh, you know, just a 70-yard field goal in warmups.




Walsh was at UGA from 2008-2011 where he had a career long 56 yard field goal against Coastal Carolina his senior year. Walsh was 184 for 184 on PATs and 76 of 103 on FGS in his career with the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Wow what a leg. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool Monday morning in the Bluegrass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs all over the world!





Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Watched the replay of the 1980 UGA vs South Carolina game last night. Still think Herschel should have won the Heisman that year. He did outperform Rodgers in that game. They both had great games though.


----------



## Silver Britches

Dang it's warm outside. Come on football and 60° weather! It's so hot even my cat has been spending a lot time in the pool lately!

214 more posts till closing time!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Stayed in the low 80's here today.


----------



## KyDawg

Oh Yeah, Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody else been watching the SEC network?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller County.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Anybody else been watching the SEC network?



I like to change channels often. The sec network on directv is not close to espn or the other sports networks. I forget it's on. I flipped over there after seeing this post and found Finebaum's show so I'm back to flipping.


----------



## KyDawg

Where you been Rip? We need your help in knocking this one out before kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip still changes channels with a knob.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs going over the 800 mark tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

I'm starting to see a connection in the Finebaum listeners and this forum.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a rare night off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Been watching the SEC Network, occasionally. Paul Finebaum gives me indigestion. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I'd rather hear Mike Tyson call a football game than to hear Paul Finbaum talk about football!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Post 800!

200 more to go, boys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

No. 16 Clemson will be highest ranked opponent for UGA in season opener in Athens since 1982 vs. No. 11 Clemson.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Our kick/punt returns may be a little exciting this year. Read it here. We have certainly been lacking in this area the last few years.

Here's a link to some of Isaiah McKenzie's HS videos. Little joker can scoot! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Dont think we got no Finebaum callers on hera Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John Cooper, you need to come around more often.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Wommack (1980) was a DGD FB.


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning Dawgs. Get up and get after it.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide go dogs Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

6 is up early or late one.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!! Morning Charlie. .....


----------



## Unicoidawg

How's it hanging boys??????? Go Dawgs and here's to a good day for everyone.


----------



## KyDawg

Pretty good Unicoi. GO Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jessup, home to Lindsay Scott.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie. Home of Ray Golf, He was a great recruiter.


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs! All the way to Atlanta.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

gonna be 99 thursday, go hot dawgs after august 30th


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> GO Dawgs! All the way to Atlanta.



I like how you think! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

ClemsonRangers said:


> gonna be 99 thursday, go hot dawgs after august 30th



Prolly be pretty warm then Ranger.


----------



## KyDawg

Getting to Atlanta wont be easy.


----------



## KyDawg

GoDawgs down in Adairsville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Chula Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches

178 more to go! We got this!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Go Dawgs representing up in the Bluegrass state! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hearing those freshmen running backs are working their tails off in practice. Gurley says they have been very impressive! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Y'all don't forget, Georgia's season opener against Clemson is August 30! 

Hope our attending fans will have Sanford stadium rocking, loud and proud! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We got to make a hard push to the finish line.


----------



## KyDawg

Lets see what we have in the 4th qtr as the clock runs out.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Will this be Auburn last year or run Lindsay run?


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Morning from the Bluegrass Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs down in Rome Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like we are going to have a good DL this year.


----------



## KyDawg

Glad CTG is in Louahville feuding with Petrino. Should be an interesting year up there this season. Petrino is a control freak, so its not like he is going to stay out of CTG's business.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Week away boys for the georgia southern game, so close I can smell it, at least we've had some nfl preseason games to ease withdrawals.  Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Got to go if we finish this one.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie and go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## KyDawg

Not long now. I cant wait. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy Hardwood, where you been?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## greene_dawg

tick tock

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Kick it off I am ready. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

'Bout got this one whupped Popzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Hardwood, where you been?



Just hanging around enjoying summertime.


----------



## Hardwoods

7 days until the season starts. 9 days until the Dawgs play. Can't wait. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready too HW. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Camilla Georgia.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on Coopers  Creek.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip, we need you to come off the bench and help us close this one out before Kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Wow! Go Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

We need Sanford rocking, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Come on football! Come on cooler weather! Come on hunting season!

I'm red to go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

It was hot today Silver. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> Wow! Go Dawgs



Glad to see you're still alive!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Good to see Brown back on here. Go Dawgs for Jeff.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> It was hot today Silver. Go Dawgs!



Man, you're telling me! High of 97 with the heat index of 106 to 111, today.

9:33 PM and looky here!


Nothing new, but it's always tough.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I guess you can say we're "Hot Dawgs"? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

It's so hot, squirrels have been turning on the water hose and squirting each other! Smart little creatures.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

It's so hot I even heard Odell howl today! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Only 131 more posts to go! We got this!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Phil Steele picks Georgia to go 11-1 and win the SEC East. 



> In the never-ending attempt to keep you apprised of all preseason predictions I deem pertinent, I note the following: In a post for ESPN Insider, that man Phil Steele picks Georgia to go 11-1 and win the SEC East; Andy Staples of SI.com picks Georgia to go 10-2 and finish second to South Carolina.
> Ol’ Phil, whose idiosyncratic yearbook apparently sold out quickly at the Publix on South Cobb Drive and the East-West Connector (though not before I bought mine), has already tabbed the Bulldogs as his No. 1 surprise team in the nation. The assembled SEC media, however, picked South Carolina to win the East by a goodly margin last month in Hoover, Ala., which was something of a surprise to me if no one else. (Although Mark Richt did say, “I’d have us first.”)
> The AJC countdown of the Top 25, which remains ongoing on our “today’s paper” app and myajc.com, will be presented in its full grandeur — sorry, got carried away — and those of you who might have seen that Georgia was ranked No. 9 as of last Friday … well, it’s higher than that now. Credit/blame the arm injury suffered by Ohio State’s Braxton Miller for messing up my whole top 10.
> As noted last week, multiple outlets — SI, ESPN the Magazine, the USA Today coaches’ poll and now the Associated Press poll — all have Georgia ranked No. 12. As also noted several times, I believe Georgia will go 10-2 and win the East.
> All this speculation is about to end; they’re actually going to play some games. And me, I don’t know whether to be happy or sad. I do love reading preseason picks.



I hope they're all wrong and we go undefeated and win the National Championship! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ClemsonRangers

saw 2 dawgs in washington today, they said to tell you go dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

ClemsonRangers said:


> saw 2 dawgs in washington today, they said to tell you go dawgs





GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Hoping for no fire cmr threads this year.


----------



## Silver Britches

Former UGA great Tim Worley returns to counsel Bulldogs. Read it here.

Worley was a DGD! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Tim Worley was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

We might make it yet.


----------



## KyDawg

With Jeff and Rip helpin, no telling how quick we will do it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Hoping for no fire cmr threads this year.



I know, rip. Hopefully we can at least win the SEC. I want CMR to succeed so bad, I truly do believe we're blessed to have him. Maybe we have a great supporting cast of coaches now. Get a group of guys who like and trust one another and you can succeed.  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

That wont happen until the first lost Rip.


----------



## Silver Britches

120 more to go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Thing that scares me the most right now is the secondary, only because it is so young. Cant be no worse than last year though.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe that makes more sense,


----------



## Silver Britches

David Greene is going to be hosting a show on the SEC Network where he will be talking to coaches. Always liked Greene.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Hoping the defense will be light years ahead of last year.


----------



## KyDawg

Greene was a DGD also.


----------



## KyDawg

The Clemson game will tell us a lot.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Thing that scares me the most right now is the secondary, only because it is so young. Cant be no worse than last year though.



The whole team has me scared. No kidding!

I can hear Munson now. He worried himself to death about those Dawgs! Man, I sure miss ol' Munson! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

They are young awful young and here they are in a war in the opening game. What you got Loren?


----------



## Silver Britches

The music is annoying, but here is some awesome classic Munson!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Watching that makes me want to hit something! 

There will never be another Munson!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I'll get us to 900 and then I am out for the night.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

We will have this thing knocked out before game day!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I won't feel complete without this thing hitting 1,000 and locked.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

What are you guys going to eat on game day? Still trying to decide what to cook/grill. Thinking of some boneless honey BBQ pork chops. Had some yesterday and am wanting them again already.  Nice loaded salad on the side and cold glass of sweat tea. I don't drink alcohol. I'm rowdy enough as it is! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I better not drink too much tea, though. I won't be able to sit and watch the game without having to get up and go to the bathroom every 3 minutes! 

Fresh lemonade sounds good, too! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Getting sleepy. Bout to call it a night.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's bout time to get some sleep! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Post 900! Good night fellas and y'all have a great most awesome weekend!    

See y'all tomorrow. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Less than a hundred to go now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down the stretch.


----------



## KyDawg

There will never be another Munson.


----------



## KyDawg

Radio is not the same without him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Thomasville.


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Anybody think our punting and pat issues will be any better this year? So frustrating last year.... Go dawgs


----------



## Old Winchesters

doing my part... go dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Any reports on the Park kid at qb? Is he challenging for back up?


----------



## Old Winchesters

Recruiting looking good. I'm encouraged..... go dawgs


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Old Winchesters said:


> Any reports on the Park kid at qb? Is he challenging for back up?



I'm no insider by far but I assume he will probably red shirt this year, haven't heard a whole lot about him since the spring game.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Old Winchesters said:


> Recruiting looking good. I'm encouraged..... go dawgs



Yep we broke into the top 5 over the weekend


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs, this thing may not make it to Monday


----------



## KyDawg

Old Winchesters said:


> Anybody think our punting and pat issues will be any better this year? So frustrating last year.... Go dawgs



IT has got to get better Win.


----------



## KyDawg

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go dawgs, this thing may not make it to Monday



This thing may not make it to tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Douglas County Sheriff's officers are DGD's.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Douglas County Sheriff's officers are DGD's.



Your Dawg bumper sticker got you out of a tickey huh?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for the police not taking rip to jail.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs on Friday


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs yesterday


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs tomorrow


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs every day


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in 2014!


----------



## KyDawg

75 to go. Knock it out Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie. Go dogs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Mercy! It's another scorcher out there! I'll be happy when the temps drop to around 60.

70 more posts till closing time. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs and trolls have been hunkering it down to close out this bad boy! Even seen some new guys pop in here. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgzzz


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs in Tiger, Ga.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs in hahira.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Barney.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just tryin to help . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Quack we needed that, our bench is a little thin right now.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Quack we needed that, our bench is a little thin right now.



I have been warming up to come in. 

Here's to knocking this bad boy out...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Today was another scorcher! Good gracious it's been hot!

I think we'll have this thread knocked out by tomorrow, if not tonight. It certainly wasn't looking too good a week ago.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Only 59 more to go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Georgia has added a nonconference football game for the 2016 season.

Nicholls State, an FCS school from Thibodaux, La., will get $525,000 for the game in Athens. The exact date for the game in 2016 has not been determined, according to a memorandum of understanding signed this month by the athletic directors at both schools that was obtained via an open records request.

Nicholls State went 4-8 last season, including a 66-3 loss at Oregon and 70-7 at Louisiana-Lafayette.

The Colonels play at Arkansas this season. This will be their first ever football meeting with Georgia.

Georgia’s 2016 schedule already includes the annual game with Georgia Tech and its rotating SEC cross-division opponent is Ole Miss on the road.

The Bulldogs in June added games against Notre Dame in 2017 in South Bend, Ind., and in Athens in 2019.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Georgia’s assistant coaches met with the media Friday night for the first time since the first week of preseason practices.

Offensive coordinator Mike Bobo and a few other assistants were available. Defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt was not.

Here’s some of what Bobo had to say as the Bulldogs close in on the Aug. 30 season opener against Clemson:



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Nothing like trying to finish off a thread on a Friday night! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs in Cherokee co ga.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> ROLL TIDE
> :


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Friday night.


----------



## KyDawg

High School football starts this weekend. I would like to be at The korky Kell Classic, to see my Colquitt County Packers play.


----------



## KyDawg

Go future Dawgs playing High School footbal.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Less than 50 to go.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs in adairville ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for the 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

It is  great to be a Georgia BullDawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Cairo.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Adell.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Dawg country!!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go DAWGS ready for some football and some deer camp...


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go dawgs ready for some tailgatin'


----------



## Old Winchesters

Munson was a DGD 
Originally from Minneapolis, Minnesota, Munson attended Roosevelt High School in Minneapolis and Minnesota State University Moorhead. While at MSUM, he played basketball as a center and guard and football as an end and tackle.[1]

Munson served as a United States Army medic in an Army Hospital during World War II.[1] Upon leaving the military, he spent all $200 of his mustering-out pay to enroll in a Minneapolis radio broadcasting school.[2] His first job was at a Minneapolis arena announcing the names of boxers and wrestlers for $15 a week.[3]

After an on-air job at the KDLR AM radio station in Devils Lake, North Dakota, Munson moved on to AM radio station KFBC in Cheyenne, Wyoming, as a sports reporter in 1946.[2] At KFBC, Munson met and became friends with co-worker Curt Gowdy.[4] At that time, Gowdy was also the football announcer for the Wyoming Cowboys. Later in 1946, Gowdy took a job in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, as the announcer for a minor league baseball team and successfully recommended Munson as his replacement for the Wyoming Cowboys job. When Gowdy became a New York Yankees announcer in 1948, he recommended Munson again to replace him in Oklahoma City.[4]

Munson broadcast in Oklahoma until 1952 when he moved to Nashville, Tennessee, for an announcing job with the Nashville Vols minor league baseball team on AM radio station WKDA.[5] During the baseball off-season, Munson convinced local Nashville radio station WSM (AM) to broadcast Vanderbilt Commodores men's basketball games with himself as the announcer. The basketball broadcasts were immediately successful, and WSM added Vanderbilt Commodores football games to its schedule as well with Munson as the broadcaster.[6] Munson also created a television show about hunting and fishing called The Rod & Gun Club on a local Nashville station.[7]

In 1966, the Atlanta Braves Major League Baseball team hired Munson as part of their initial broadcast team, the franchise having moved from Milwaukee to Atlanta.[7]

The first year the Braves were in Atlanta, the television broadcasts were on WSB-TV. An occasional guest color commentator was former major leaguer Dizzy Dean. One memorable Friday night during a rain delay, Dean warbled several verses of the Wabash Cannonball and purchased peanuts from a vendor in the stands, much to Munson's on-air amusement.[8]

In March 1966, Munson was in West Palm Beach, Florida, for the Braves' spring training and read in the Atlanta Journal that Georgia Bulldogs football radio announcer Ed Thilenius was resigning to become a broadcaster for the new Atlanta Falcons National Football League franchise. The next day, Munson called Georgia athletics director Joel Eaves to express his interest in the Georgia job, and Munson was hired shortly thereafter. Athens radio station WRFC held the broadcast contract and was the parent station for the Georgia Bulldogs. After announcing Braves games for the first two months of the baseball season, Munson returned to Nashville in June 1966 to continue The Rod & Gun Club and prepare for his new role with the Bulldogs. For many years after joining the University of Georgia broadcasts, Munson would make the commute to Athens, Georgia for the weekend football games from his home in Nashville so that he could continue producing The Rod & Gun Club during the week. His engineer for many years was L.H. Christian, the owner of WRFC radio, who ran the audio board out of personal interest and for fun; Christian was sometimes joined by Larry Melear or Everett Langford as engineer for the sports broadcasts. Munson continued to live in Nashville until 1978 when he moved to metro Atlanta, Georgia, after joining the Georgia Radio Network as a reporter.[9][10] Munson moved to Athens in 1997.[11] On September 22, 2008, Larry announced his retirement from being the play-by-play announcer for the University of Georgia Bulldogs.[12]

Source: wiki


----------



## KyDawg

The deer camp sounds like fun Winchester.


----------



## Old Winchesters

oh yea... looking for cool weather, ball on the radio, and sittin roun' the fire


----------



## KyDawg

That minor league team in Nashville played at the old Sulpher Dell park. Great history lesson Win.


----------



## KyDawg

I miss Georgia deer camps. Most Deer huntin up here is one or maybe two people on a day hunt.


----------



## KyDawg

We used to have one in Stewart County in the Hay day of running hounds.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg in all the Deer camps in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper dropped by. Hey John and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs that are out of state...


----------



## Old Winchesters

*Munson*



KyDawg said:


> That minor league team in Nashville played at the old Sulpher Dell park. Great history lesson Win.



I did not several things about him... including that he announced for the braves for a little bit.


----------



## KyDawg

Been out of it too long Win, but I go back every chance that I get, and I have raised two of the biggest BullDawg fans in the country,


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs down in Hahira.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!



Well said, sir! Well said!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs, this one goes by by today.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Good morning dawgs in Kentucky


----------



## KyDawg

Say goodbye to this thread bbg


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs on Saturday morning in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Lake Burton.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Lake Seminole.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Good morning from Daytona Beach boys....... Gotta get me a little cruise in before the big game Saturday. GO DAWGS with sand in unspeakable places. .................


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Trent Thompson on espn right now


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Espnu go dawgs. This bad boy will be closed out inside the hour. Go dawgs


----------



## Unicoidawg

Go you GRUMPY DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Cmon next Saturday. I can honestly say my performance at work will probably be subpar this coming week, it feels like the work week right before a vacation week. Go dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Godogs


----------



## KyDawg

Not much meat left on this bone.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs working on a Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go go dawgs go go go go go


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a hot saturday!


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs  as we wrap this one up.


----------



## KyDawg

Oh well lets knock it out.


----------



## KyDawg

Put it our of it's misery.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and on to the next one.


----------

